# New MyNCEES



## TWJ PE (Jun 19, 2016)

Just going through the new site.

I like the feature to track your Continuing Ed course.


----------



## scatsob (Jun 19, 2016)

Does this mean we can use their service to apply for comity again?  I remember reading it would be down until sometime in late June.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jun 19, 2016)

Are state boards going to start requiring us to input all this information into the NCEES website?


----------



## smahurin (Jun 20, 2016)

If I understand the new system, the only way to sync your records account to your ncees is to transmit a record to a state right?  I guess it's not important until then anyways, just seems weird you have to wait until you transmit a record app.


----------



## pdids911 (Jun 20, 2016)

is it just me or are some things not working on the new site?


----------



## atmuh (Jun 20, 2016)

scatsob said:


> Does this mean we can use their service to apply for comity again?  I remember reading it would be down until sometime in late June.


yes, there is a "multi-state licensure" button that takes you through the process of getting everything verified. I've just started doing it now.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Jun 21, 2016)

Working Great so Far!



> NCEES System Maintenance
> 
> Down for system updates. Check back later. Thanks, NCEES


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2016)

glockjacket said:


> Working Great so Far!


Don't worry, it will be back up and running in 8-10 weeks. :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 21, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Don't worry, it will be back up and running in 8-10 weeks. :thumbs:


Can we get a spam thread going while we wait?


----------



## lundy (Jun 21, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> Just going through the new site.
> 
> I like the feature to track your Continuing Ed course.


Bummer you can't upload PDF's of certificates to store on there


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 23, 2016)

lundy said:


> > On 6/19/2016 at 11:42 AM, TWJ PE said: Just going through the new site. I like the feature to track your Continuing Ed course.
> 
> 
> Bummer you can't upload PDF's of certificates to store on there


Once you enter the course info, they prompt you to upload pdf's as verification of the course.

I hate tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 23, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Once you enter the course info, they prompt you to upload pdf's as verification of the course.


That's good to know. I might use this even though my state doesn't require continuing education.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 23, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> > 1 hour ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: Once you enter the course info, they prompt you to upload pdf's as verification of the course.
> 
> 
> That's good to know. I might use this even though my state doesn't require continuing education.


Lucky you.

I hate tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> That's good to know. I might use this even though my state doesn't require continuing education *yet.*


Fixt.  As I said, based on some of the rumblings and various committee meetings with NSPE, it's only a matter of time. :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 23, 2016)

has the creation of a NCEES record always been free with no annual fee?  and they just charge you to submit it?  or is this part of the new process


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> has the creation of a NCEES record always been free with no annual fee?


Absolutely not.  NCEES gets "theirs" for all the effort it takes in processing one's initial record.  And there is also an annual maintenance fee in addition to a fee each time you request record submission.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Absolutely not.  NCEES gets "theirs" for all the effort it takes in processing one's initial record.  And there is also an annual maintenance fee in addition to a fee each time you request record submission.


not anymore...from the website


Transmitting your Record


Transmittals are requested through your MyNCEES account and take approximately 2-3 days to process. Your Record will be reviewed each time it is transmitted to ensure everything is current.


Fees


*There is no charge to complete the application process and no annual renewal fee.*

Fees are charged each time you transmit your Record to a state licensing board.

First transmittal—$175
All subsequent transmittals—$75 each


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice.  I know the initial fee to establish a record was at a discount if it was within 6 months of passing the PE exam (which I did).  I guess I'm glad there are no longer any maintenance fees?  But will never get back what I've already invested!


----------



## lundy (Jun 23, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Once you enter the course info, they prompt you to upload pdf's as verification of the course.
> 
> I hate tapatalk


Awesome! 

I've been using this site http://www.engineer-cloud.com/index.php?page=_CEU-PDH-Content&amp;compactview=compact but it will be nice to have it all on MyNCEES. So let me get this right, I upload my hours, my certificates, and when I need to show that I've done my 30 hours (Oregon) I just submit myNCEES record and I don't need to do any paperwork at all?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2016)

Wait, so the NCEES Records program is now going to be tracking PDHs?  Will that also be for each state that a license is held in?  Is that going to be a requirement or something optional?  Because in my opinion, upon being audited by one's respective state board on development hours for license renewal, one would think that having an entire record submitted to them would be a waste of resources with a large amount of extraneous information that they should already have on file.  When all they are really looking for is the PDH tracking.  The WI state licensing board offers an Excel document that is to be used and maintained on an individual basis.  However, submission per biennium is not required unless a licensee is being audited accordingly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 23, 2016)

doesn't look like it is required, just another option for people


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 23, 2016)

ARG.

I have my "legacy" NCEES Record linked to my account but I need to do kinda start from scratch if I want this now.

Kinda sucks for us old folk.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2016)

Well I guess we'll see what happens when I'm up for renewal.  I also have my legacy account "linked" but from the email I received, I believe I would actually have to pay for and request a record transmittal for the update process to actually be initiated.  Seems somewhat poorly planned, at least for the legacy users.  Unless maybe the migration is still being planned down the road.  Because I can tell you I don't plan to be submitting any record requests just so that it can be updated in the new system.  &lt;sigh&gt;


----------



## lundy (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm so confused now


----------



## lundy (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks like you can just use this and then upload it to your State.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2016)

lundy said:


> Looks like you can just use this and then upload it to your State.


Interesting.  I wonder how the documents would be compiled for use of the "Send to Board" function.  As I mentioned for WI specifically, I presume they will be looking for that Excel file upon initiating an audit.  Otherwise, it's essentially an "on your honor" system.

EDIT:  I see that they have noted for certain states:   "Indicates the board accepts the NCEES CPC Standard"

Which I interpret to be some pre-defined NCEES format as a way to compile all PDHs and corresponding certificates.  WI is not part of the list.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2016)

$175 a pop? That's fucking ridiculous!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 24, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> $175 a pop? That's fucking ridiculous!


just for the first one then $75 thereafter.  what was the annual fee before?  did they charge a fee to release to the states or was that covered by the annual fee?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2016)

This is what we have secretaries for


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 24, 2016)

What is a secretary?

I hate tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2016)

someone who recently graduated from college with a Liberal Arts degree, usually in Theatre, Music, Anthropology, etc..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 24, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> what was the annual fee before?  did they charge a fee to release to the states or was that covered by the annual fee?


The annual renewal fee was $25 and you needed to submit a revised PE reference each time.  You also needed to list your most recent project work that counted toward one's qualifying engineering experience.



Road Guy said:


> someone who recently graduated from college with a Liberal Arts degree, usually in Theatre, Music, Anthropology, etc..


And who takes 1/2 days and/or "works" from home. :thumbs:


----------



## lundy (Jun 24, 2016)

So it's free to use the CPC service, I know that since I didn't pay to start it. But it's $175 to submit your CEU's the first year? If not, what's the $175 for?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 24, 2016)

lundy said:


> So it's free to use the CPC service, I know that since I didn't pay to start it. But it's $175 to submit your CEU's the first year? If not, what's the $175 for?


I think there are (2) things being confused here.  

The first is the MyNCEES account which handles logistics for exams and now also apparently offers to maintain PDHs for no fee that I am aware of.  And they even generate a report that you can have sent to the corresponding state board (though I wonder what address/P.O. Box and attention to they use).  I tested this even though my report was blank since I had not entered any info into the appropriate CEC section.

The second item is the NCEES Record account. Which has now been merged with the MyNCEES account. Even though it is merged, it still functions in a separate manner.  You can have your record submitted to a state board for licensure by comity.  The very first request being $175 and each subsequent request thereafter being $75.  Thankfully I've already had my record submitted previously so any future state licenses I wish to obtain should only cost me $75 per submission.  However, according to the information I read, my "legacy" Record won't fully be integrated into MyNCEES account until which time I initiate a new record submittal request.  Which seems counter-productive as I can't see any good way of updating any of my current info.  As I mentioned earlier, it will be interesting to see how they handle the annual renewals going forward with the new interface.

That's my understanding of the new configuration at this time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 24, 2016)

at least you save $25 a year now...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2016)

I've been saving that for 10 years since I never created an account    So my economic opportunity savings so far is $250.

If work needs me to get licensed in another state we have admins who send out the paperwork and pay the fee's..  I think Texas and a few others require the ncees account, which is foolish IMO..

I wouldn't give these morons any more information about you then they already have..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 24, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I think Texas and a few others require the ncees account, which is foolish IMO..


Seriously?!  That _would_ be ridiculous.  They have to have alternatives.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2016)

Sadly no, in Texas you have to use NCEES, normally I like the way Texas governs though..


----------



## scatsob (Jun 27, 2016)

Man screw that. It's cheaper for me to just apply to AZ directly with just slightly more work.


----------



## atmuh (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm a tad confused. Is there a reason why after under "exam and license verification" it is still highlighted and yellow instead of green even though I have a verified license and verified exam? Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## iwire (Jun 30, 2016)

The new system will linked your legacy records. Once you are ready to transmit they will migrate the records over and asked you for updates etc...

As far as I know, you don't have to pay yearly fee to maintenance the records anymore and yearly updates unless you are sending request for comity


----------



## lundy (Jun 30, 2016)

I took a couple hours and input my 42.5 hours of PDH's, long and tedious but it feels good now.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2016)

iwire said:


> The new system will linked your legacy records. *Once you are ready to transmit* they will migrate the records over and asked you for updates etc...
> 
> As far as I know, you don't have to pay yearly fee to maintenance the records anymore and yearly updates unless you are sending request for comity


That's the part that I don't completely understand.  Why not just migrate them over now without the transmittal request?  Because in effect, they are basically charging you $75 to migrate your record.  At the present time I have no need to obtain licensure in another jurisdiction and therefore do not require a record transmittal. But I still used to have the ability to check the status of my record with the old website.  Currently I don't even see how I can look up any of my existing record info other than the brief info shown under "Existing Linked Accounts" where it lists ID, Designation, and Name. :dunno:


----------



## iwire (Jul 1, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> That's the part that I don't completely understand.  Why not just migrate them over now without the transmittal request?  Because in effect, they are basically charging you $75 to migrate your record.  At the present time I have no need to obtain licensure in another jurisdiction and therefore do not require a record transmittal. But I still used to have the ability to check the status of my record with the old website.  Currently I don't even see how I can look up any of my existing record info other than the brief info shown under "Existing Linked Accounts" where it lists ID, Designation, and Name. :dunno:


I know right...luckily I have it all mine save during the initial submission, part of it I like it because it eliminate the yearly updates and maintenance cost but you just can't see your own record!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 1, 2016)

Is there a way to track the NCEES standard without adding a state board?  For example, my state doesn't require PDH.  Can I just track to the NCEES standard?

Follow up question, is it smart to track PDH for the rare chance that I might want to gain licensure in another state that does require PDH?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 1, 2016)

Is there a way to track the NCEES standard without adding a state board?  For example, my state doesn't require PDH.  Can I just track to the NCEES standard?

Follow up question, is it smart to track PDH for the rare chance that I might want to gain licensure in another state that does require PDH?


----------



## iwire (Jul 1, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I think there are (2) things being confused here.
> 
> The first is the MyNCEES account which handles logistics for exams and now also apparently offers to maintain PDHs for no fee that I am aware of.  And they even generate a report that you can have sent to the corresponding state board (though I wonder what address/P.O. Box and attention to they use).  I tested this even though my report was blank since I had not entered any info into the appropriate CEC section.
> 
> ...


That's my understanding. they won't move it until we initiate the transmission!


----------



## CU07 (Jul 5, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Follow up question, is it smart to track PDH for the rare chance that I might want to gain licensure in another state that does require PDH?


I would expect that if you gain licensure in a state that requires continuing education, that requirement would begin when you obtained licensure there, not before.  In NYS, you're actually exempt from the continuing education requirement for your first renewal period, even if you didn't just take the exam.  I think PA is the same.


----------

